# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Darivanje,pomaganje siromasnih majki

## AmaranthQuinoia

Molim da administrator stavi post na pravo mjesto,ako vec postoji, ja nisam uspjela pronaci. Dakle,svaki dan se susrecem sa dvije-tri zene koje prose sa malom djecom tu u kvartu gdje zivim. Danas je bila jedna sa bebom od 4 mjeseca. Ona sjedi na podu i doji svoju blijedu bebu. Naravno da sam joj ostavila par kuna i kupila voca. Svaki puta im nesto ostavim. Zanima me postoji li u rodi opcija da se takve mame mogu tamo javiti za neku pomoc. Znam da imate razmjenu/prodaju djecijih stvari,ali postoji li i poklanjanje za one kojima treba.
Postala sam jako osjetljiva na siromasne majke koje svom djetetu ne mogu ponuditi ni posten obrok (ova ima i jedno starije dijete). Ja joj mogu svaki dan ostaviti koju kunu i pokoji komad odjece,ali mislim da njima treba organizirana pomoc. Kome da se obratim? Sumnjam da te zene imaju internet i da se mogu same informirati.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Uf...tuzno da ova tema nije opstala..  :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, baš šteta. Inače, postoji nekakva udruga, što li, Mali zmaj koji su na svoju ruku popisali siromašne familije pa im dijele pomoć. Pa ako znate nekoga možete ga obavijestiti da kontaktira Mali zmaj, ili obratno.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Bila je i andjeo bez krila prekrasna udruga

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

